# Bottle Baby-- Lots of diarrhea



## arb122 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a bottle baby that is around 5 days old. She had solid stool until about day 2-3 then it went to yellow running and now, then to yellow with some blood and now some clear patches in it as well. But all around very watery. Her energy levels are great and she still has a great appetite. We have substituted electrolytes between milk feedings, as well as giving her some nutri drench. What do y'all usually do? I'm thinking its either E.coli or Coccidosis---?? I'm just worried that its not getting better and I don't want to her to continue to loose nutrients. Any advice would help!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think it would be coccidia as early as five days. Not sure on E.Coli. What are you feeding and how much, how often? Overfeeding is the number one cause of scours in bottle babies.

This is the typical recipe and feed amount:

One gallon whole milk mixed with one 12oz can of evaporated milk (not condensed milk) and one cup buttermilk. Remove enough milk from the gallon of whole milk to add the evaporated milk and buttermilk. Mix well, then add back as much of the remaining whole milk as you can to make a full gallon. Heat over the stove not microwave. Feed at 100 to 104 degrees F.


Make sure you are feeding the right amount, overfeeding is the number one cause for diarrhea. Here is the calculation for how much to feed:
Weigh the baby and then multiply it’s weight by 16 to get the weight in ounces. Multiply that amount by 10% (0.1) to get the DAILY recommended ounces of milk. Divide that amount by 4 to see how much they should be getting in each bottle. (4 feeding per day.)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like milk scours...I agree with weighing her as stated above and adjust her amount...In the mean time...I would stop milk..give electros instead for 12-24 hours...give C D antitoxin and 5 cc pepto to sooth her tummy and dry her bum. 
once she is firm begin milk according to her weight...


best wishes


----------



## arb122 (Jan 31, 2014)

We have been feeding her goat milk- straight from her mother. We feed her around 4 times a day and are only feeding her 1/4-1/2 cup each feeding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What breed is she? What does she weigh?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goat milk is perfect...What breed? how much does she weigh? even with moms milk they can get too much...some times moms milk is rich and take baby a bit to grow into. I would still pull her off milk for 12-24 hours and let her tummy settle then feed based on her weight as mentioned above...give pepto (5 cc)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If it was ecoli you would have one sick baby on your hands. My guess with the blood is she is straining especially if its that runny. With the runs in kids I usually give them some scour hault and usually clears up. I'm not sure if it will help on over feeding though.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

are you taking the milk fresh every day? If you are still feeding the does first milk, that is all colostrum and is only needed the first 24 hours. After that it should just be the does normal milk. Just make sure everything is nice and clean. (teats, bottle, nipple, milk bucket...)


----------



## arb122 (Jan 31, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> What breed is she? What does she weigh?


she is a boer.
haven't weighed her weighs probably no more than 4-5lbs


----------



## arb122 (Jan 31, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Goat milk is perfect...What breed? how much does she weigh? even with moms milk they can get too much...some times moms milk is rich and take baby a bit to grow into. I would still pull her off milk for 12-24 hours and let her tummy settle then feed based on her weight as mentioned above...give pepto (5 cc)


she is a boer.
haven't weighed her weighs probably no more than 4-5lbs


----------



## arb122 (Jan 31, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> are you taking the milk fresh every day? If you are still feeding the does first milk, that is all colostrum and is only needed the first 24 hours. After that it should just be the does normal milk. Just make sure everything is nice and clean. (teats, bottle, nipple, milk bucket...)


Yes, I try to milk her out daily.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

arb122 said:


> I have a bottle baby that is around 5 days old. She had solid stool until about day 2-3 then it went to yellow running and now, then to yellow with some blood and now some clear patches in it as well. But all around very watery. Her energy levels are great and she still has a great appetite. We have substituted electrolytes between milk feedings, as well as giving her some nutri drench. What do y'all usually do? I'm thinking its either E.coli or Coccidosis---?? I'm just worried that its not getting better and I don't want to her to continue to loose nutrients. Any advice would help!


5 days of age is too young for coccidia to be the problem. The clear patches are probably mucous, and milk scours generally don't contain blood or mucous. I would get a fresh sample of her stool and refrigerate it, take her off milk and feed electrolytes Sunday then, first thing Monday morning, get a fecal done to rule out e-coli, salmonella, corona, and cryptosporidium. Although Rotavirus generally affects calves more than goats, it wouldn't hurt to rule that out as well.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sometimes when baby has had the runs a while there can be a bit of blood. But ecoli certainly could be an issue...if current treatment and taking her off milk doesn't straighten her out then treat with Neomycin Sulfate (Biosol) ...an oral antibiotic...tractor supply should carry this...dose is 3 cc every 12 hours...
Be sure to give probiotics when treatment is complete. 

Note: Neomycin is the only antibiotic you can give orally.


----------



## arb122 (Jan 31, 2014)

happybleats said:


> sometimes when baby has had the runs a while there can be a bit of blood. But ecoli certainly could be an issue...if current treatment and taking her off milk doesn't straighten her out then treat with Neomycin Sulfate (Biosol) ...an oral antibiotic...tractor supply should carry this...dose is 3 cc every 12 hours...
> Be sure to give probiotics when treatment is complete.
> 
> Note: Neomycin is the only antibiotic you can give orally.


Yesterday- we took her completely off milk and only fed electrolytes. Gave her some pepto- no real positive change in her stool. So should i start that today then?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes it wont hurt to treat her.... 

Hows her temp? is she still pretty active o acting sick?


----------



## arb122 (Jan 31, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Yes it wont hurt to treat her....
> 
> Hows her temp? is she still pretty active o acting sick?


She has always been active- very playful and walks around great!!! Never lacked energy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is her temp?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Usually ecoli will make them feel sick, lethargic...but goats never stick to the rules lol..the neomycin wont hurt to give and may help...
She is young for cocci but a fecal would be good to be sure...depending what the conditions are ...wet, humid, crowded..all factor in..
Get her temp to rule out infection...
keep up with the electros and pepto


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We get babies every year that end up getting blood in their poo and here is what I have come up with for an answer. Its not cocci, at least not here. Usually by the time you get bloody stool with cocci, its towards the end and often to late to treat. But if you watch the babies who get it, they are often out eating dirt and or old poo mixed with dirt. The two things I have come up with why is they are either trying to get minerals their bodies are needing or they are trying to kick start their rumin. But the blood is the result of them eating the dirt. This seems to happen more around the 3 week mark and are starting to try out solid foods as well. So when we offer hay/grain in the kids creep feeder we also off them the loose mineral mixed with baking soda. As they start to be able to eat the solids they get the poops for a bit but all works its self out with no harm.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Yeah don't feed them any closer than 6 hours apart.


----------



## arb122 (Jan 31, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Usually ecoli will make them feel sick, lethargic...but goats never stick to the rules lol..the neomycin wont hurt to give and may help...
> She is young for cocci but a fecal would be good to be sure...depending what the conditions are ...wet, humid, crowded..all factor in..
> Get her temp to rule out infection...
> keep up with the electros and pepto


The neomycin cleared it right up! thanks so much!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good Job!!


----------

